# dog food



## crutchfield (Dec 7, 2006)

hello everyone need your advice on pedigree dog food i have been feeding my puppy this with chicken broth he likes it but just wanted so feedback thanks


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I honestly wouldn't feed pedigree to mine it's full of fillers and by-products.


----------



## crutchfield (Dec 7, 2006)

*prefer*

thanks for the feedback but which brand do you prefer that you or anyone know of that is good thanks


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I feed Diamond Naturals chicken and rice in the winter and lamb and rice in the summer it's not the best but Im pleased with the results.


----------



## dena (Dec 28, 2006)

I also use Diamond, I use premium for my dogs. You get it at Rural king or Tractor Supply. The puppy food is VERY good too if you have a pup. I keep mine on it til they're a year old.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How does your pup look on pedigree. Is he/she growing alright any health issues? We feed all of our dogs pedigree at on time we could afford it and the dogs did alright. I however would not put chicken broth on it unless you make it yourself as the canned stuff has way to much sodium in it. Good luck with your pup.up:


----------



## crutchfield (Dec 7, 2006)

*food*

thanks for the advice my puppy is 9 months he is about 55lbs healthy as horse his coat his muscle tone is perfect he has a 19inch neck his pic on the site no health problem thus far he is eating about 5cups a day in 2 feedings i just hear people talk about alot of types of food like exceed-kirklands-diamond -iams- just wanted my puupy to have the best food for him but you know sometimes money is a issue thanks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If he is doing well on the food you are feeding then I wouldn't even think about switching. 5cups is alot of food Mikado (4yrs) only eats 2 1/2 cups a day he is about 45#. Chalice is 11 mos and is about 55# and she eats 3 cups a day. We feed a food called Achive active that we get at the country feed store.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*Diamond*

Diamond is very affordable if you choose to go that route. Neela doesn't do well with it because she's allergic to poultry and soy. Diamond generally runs 18-20 bucks for a 40-50lb bag at the tractor supply. My other dog loves it and he does really well on it. Also you don't have to feed them as much. After I switched neela to her current dog food she had a hard time eating more than she used to. Now she eats like a cow!:woof:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Pedigree is, by standards, a very poor-quality food. However, if your dog is doing well on it, then they're doing well and changing is not necessary.

I can tell you this though, 5 cups a day is fairly typical when feeding a food such as Pedigree. If you were to switch to a higher quality feed, you would not need to feed so much (My 50 pound dog eats 2 cups a day) as the body can more easily absorb the nutrients it needs. So, in the end, you will be saving yourself some money.

Not every food is good for every dog, but here is a _very_ limited list of top-quality brands you may want to look into:

Foods in bold are ones I have personally fed.

-*Canidae*
-*Dick Van Pattern's Natural Balance* (What I am currently feeding, available at PetCo)
-*Wellness*
-*Chicken Soup*
-Innova 
-Diamond
-Timberwolf
-Blue Buffalo
-*Nutro Ultra*

I'm sure others could add to this list.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I feed some of the dogs a cheaper brand of food it is called Dur-a-life. They look good on it we still don't feed any of them anywhere near 5 cups of food a day. Jewel's picture is on here somewhere and she is in very fine shape she eats about 2 1/2 to 3 cups of food a day. She poops twice a day. I think that it is all about name brands sorta like soup I think the off brands are just as good as the brand names.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I fed my dog Nutro for his first year and he did great on it. A friend recommended I try Exceed and after 2 months I don't see a difference in health, energy, coat or mess. My 75 Lb dog eats 3 cups and  once or twice a day for $20 a 40lb bag. More expensive is not always better.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I feed Innova.


----------



## babypit (Jan 26, 2007)

*Timberwolf Organics*

I feed my puppy Timberwolf Organics dog food:

http://www.timberwolforganics.com/

I heard about them from www.pitbulllovers.com, in his article about feeding BARF. I don't have the time or confidence to try managing my dog's nutrition on my own (I barely feed myself properly), and so BARF is really not a feasible option for me.

So I checked out Timberwolf's site, read all their FAQ's etc., and decided they were the way to go. My puppy, Baby, is doing GREAT on it. I am feeding her more heavily on the Lamb, Barley and Apples flavor while she's still a puppy, because that has the highest protein content of all of their flavors, which she needs because she's a puppy...

It's more expensive than something you'd get at the grocery store, but at least I am confident that she's not being fed crap. And really, a 16 lb. bag will last her a month or more. And at $33.70 for 16 lbs., that's about a $1 a day for her food. Not too shabby - considering it costs me much more to feed myself.

The best part? Free shipping directly to your door on orders over $15, plus a 10% discount on orders with subtotals over $100:
http://www.timberwolforganics.com/s.nl/it.I/id.30/.f

But that's just my two cents...


----------



## princessreese (Mar 7, 2007)

*I used to use pedigree puppy*

i now use puppy chow. the pedigree puppy upset his stomach. He is 9 weeks and weighs 12lbs.And it is alot easier now house training him. Once aday i mix it with lamb & rice wet food.I hope I'm doing right.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a list of food rated for ya
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

I feed Merricks Wilderness Blend.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Here's a list of food rated for ya
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> I feed Merricks Wilderness Blend.


Thanks for the info. I was suprised to see some of the expensive brands with the worst overall ratings.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

OUTLAW said:


> Thanks for the info. I was suprised to see some of the expensive brands with the worst overall ratings.


Your welcome! I switched again to Timberwolf. And I'm staying on with my dogs. lol. no more switching for me unless I go RAW diet all the way for Legend.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

I feed exceed lamb and rice and have had good success.


----------

